# I am 98% ibs free using this method...



## 22818 (Dec 31, 2005)

Don't worry you can beat this lousy condition:I had IBS bad with tons of gas and bloating and constipation for 8+ years. I was severely constipated, and sometimes would not have a bm for WEEKS. I tried ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING.I am now 98% free of all symptoms...this is what has worked for me. None of this was "prescribed". I found it out through gruelling trial and error. Note: folks, this takes a lot of commitment. You really must follow the steps for it to work. I know...I tried skipping parts of this regimen. The IBS always came right back.PROPER DIETRead "Eat Right 4 Your Blood Type"....follow it to the letter. Ignore all the scientific jargon...just follow the guidelines.(here is a link to the book http://www.dadamo.com/)i.e. if you are like me, (blood type "O") you avoid all wheat products, and all milk products. This means you eat: meat, fish, vegetables, fruit. Other blood types require a different regimen...this stuff really made a huge difference.KEEP THE COLON CLEARIf you are severely constipated go to a colon therapist, get it cleaned out. It's very natural, all they do is flush your lower colon with water. It works and gives your colon a break. Or use one of the "colon cleansers" on the market, the herbal ones work quite well.USE THE FOLLOWING HERBSDrink the following herbal tea EVERY DAY, at least 3 mugs full...cold or hot.Milk thistle teaDandelion teaBuy the pure tea in teabags...steep both teas in the same pot.As well, get the Homeopathic remedy: Milk Thistle (It's in a liquid form. Take it per instructions 2-3 times a day).I was eating lots of soluble and non-soluble fibre and getting NO RESULTS. Some people can eat fibre and it makes them go. What I discovered is that other people like me NEED WATER IN THE BOWEL for any fibre to work. These herbs (both the tea and the homeopathic remedy) gently drive water into the bowel, thus flushing the system. (note: for me, BRAN always irritated my bowel...I would suggest staying away from it if that is true with you. Use oatmeal bran as a substitute.)HEALTHY BACTERIA IN THE BOWELTake the following probiotic bacterial tablets:REUTERIJust one tab a day, apparently these are the best, you only need to take them for 21 days.AVOID caffeine! Ok so skip this part and do the rest.So to recap:Follow a diet that is sympathetic to your blood type, keep the bowel clear so the other methods have a chance to work, take the bacterial culture tablets to put good bacteria into your gut, and take the tea and the milk thistle remedy to gently push water into the bowel.Do this for just one month and you'll be amazed at the difference. I feel very fortunate not to have to put up with IBS anymore...unless I break the rules and eat something I shouldn't!Also keep in mind that the medical profession is very good at first aid, but when it comes to stuff like this the average MD just does not have the time or inclination to learn about IBS...you've got to think and act for yourself sometimes instead of relying on your doctor. He/she is there to help but you really have to be committed to doing whatever it takes.All the best...!


----------



## hayley3 (Aug 6, 2006)

I have to agree with you, except for the colon cleansing. Ewwwww







Anyway, I figured I needed to get as clean as possible, meaning getting off the caffeine, and the chemicals (which means no processed foods).You really need to look at what you are putting in your stomach that can irritate it. They say trans fats are like little pieces of plastic and the body doesn't know what to do with it. I was taking megadoses of vitamins and then realized that maybe I was taking too many vitamins and just went back to the basics. I believe that although IBS is not life threatening, it is giving us a heads-up, that we need to change the way we eat and to nurture our bodies, or we are going to be in trouble later down the road. Just because we once lived on soft drinks and twinkies, doesn't mean our bodies can do that forever. God gave us food and the corporate giants modified that food into something else and we are all suffering for it.Sorry I didn't aim to go off on a tangent, rj100. The milk thistle does work because it helps your liver detoxify and increases bile which promotes peristalsis. I'm also using stress herbs (which really help alot) and I'm gonna try to strengthen my adrenals too. Susie


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Good thread and well spoken words of wisdom!


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree partially, I have been taking:REUTRI(good bacteria)FOR THE LAST YEAR;ALOE VERA GEL- NON LAXATIVE;DRINK a ton of water;Some Green Tea.Above works for meLane


----------

